# The battle of MIUI's.



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I know this topic has been breezed by/discussed in a couple different areas, but I wanted to at least attempt a thread asking for suggestions, based on CURRENT users, for myself, and possibly future users.

Basically to my knowledge, we have 2 versions currently being ported to the CDMA GN - MIUIAndroid.com, and MIUI.us. I've also heard there was a direct port of MIUI China that worked for the most part, but I can't remember where that was stated, and have no idea of its validity.

I've attempted to use both versions, and continue to end up back on AOKP. I used GB MIUI on my DX for quite awhile before swapping out for a GN, but I just can't seem to get back into it. It feels like this new ICS MIUI is more bloated, and more difficult to setup "just right" (keeping current bugs aside).

In my opinion, using an unlocked bootloader, and being a Nexus device, I feel these ports should be even easier to.. well, port.

What's your opinion on the two? Which seems more stable? Which bugs are contained in which? Or are the differences so minimal I should just pick one and run with it?

Again, this is based on your experience. I don't need posts telling me to try them both and pick what I like. Was just wondering what you (if you've used either) thought of this new MIUI. Not only for myself, but anyone else that may be wondering the same thing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heinylover (Sep 30, 2011)

MiuiAndroid works the best for me.
I have tried both and they are good.
Only issue I have with miuius is the weak wifi. It has more features and is great if you don't need that.
I'm using miuiandroid 4.13 as my daily and its real good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TheBigNoob (Dec 18, 2011)

I'll tread lightly when I say this, but the galaxy nexus miui rom has officially only been in a public beta for a little over a month now. Some stuff worked correctly then and now it doesn't (In my rom there's a resource glitch where it displays 3G/1X while connecting to 4G or in CDMA) Week 1 it just showed me 3G. But things are getting better, things are getting easier each week.

They're doing some crazy stuff under the hood. Competition aside, when they level out, so will we.

And hopefully we will see some source code later this year.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

TheBigNoob said:


> I'll tread lightly when I say this, but the galaxy nexus miui rom has officially only been in a public beta for a little over a month now. Some stuff worked correctly then and now it doesn't (In my rom there's a resource glitch where it displays 3G/1X while connecting to 4G or in CDMA) Week 1 it just showed me 3G. But things are getting better, things are getting easier each week.
> 
> They're doing some crazy stuff under the hood. Competition aside, when they level out, so will we.
> 
> And hopefully we will see some source code later this year.


That's good to hear. I guess the thread title is a little misleading. I'm not really trying to start a war here, just wondering where things are at on either side. I truly loved MIUI on my DX, and am just hoping I can do the same on my GN.

Regardless of who you're working for, I thank you for your contributions to this phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heinylover (Sep 30, 2011)

Alot of options for this phone.
You gotta love it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Been watching and waiting as well, and came from miui on my dx too. Loved being able to mod almost every aspect of the eye candy instantly. As fast as you can read and respond to a text, I could install theme, lock screen and icon set.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Obligatory +1 to MIUI.us. They were awesome enough to donate $1,000 to Goo.im, significantly helping us jump from rented servers to our own boxes in a colo.

Beyond that, I'm keeping my mouth shut since Goo.im is a host for both MIUI.us and MIUIAndroid, and we like to avoid dramafests.


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

There is also Vicious MIUI but I don't know if that is supported anymore or not because they now have a ViciousAOSP ROM now too. I like Vicious the best but just the ones in this post then MIUI.Us

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Drewsipher (Jul 11, 2011)

I love having miui as an alternate.. Ran it on my incredible. I tried one of the ports and while setting stuff up it continually force closed the launcher to the point where it was unusable... It was the weirdest thing. I think I'm going to wait just a bit longer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottPilgram (Oct 30, 2011)

miui for nexus is coming along great in my opinion. sometimes i think we get a little impatient(including myself) with themes not working and FC's like crazy but with every build each week it's a massive improvement and when i ran miui.us last week it ran great with no issues except for some theme issues but other than that it seemed to run like a champ all the previous lag and FC's seemed gone and very little bugs and what was there was minimal so i was happy. I haven't ran the other build but I'm going to soon and when evaluating these builds we(myself again) need to remember it's still VERY early for miui and they're working with a new OS as well in ICS and we just need to give them some time but I'm pleased with the direction and can't wait until it's all ironed out because i never really got to experience miui on any of my other devices because it came out on them after i got rid of them and IMHO it's unlike anything out there and i love it. We've got one device and TWO great devs working on the MIUI ROM for nexus


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

holysnikey said:


> There is also Vicious MIUI but I don't know if that is supported anymore or not because they now have a ViciousAOSP ROM now too. I like Vicious the best but just the ones in this post then MIUI.Us
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I forgot about Vicious. I believe he had a port as well for the DX at one point.

And I agree its early. Just doing some digging around. Will be going on a flashing spree while watching RootzLive tonight.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

I refuse to run anything supported by miuiandroid. The way the owner of that site used derogatory and abusive language towards someone at miui.us was completely out of line. I am a huge fan of miui and run miui.us due to the way he acted.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

I was the one that ported it from MIUI china and it worked just fine, but I stopped updating it because people are interested in the English ones more.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

iwasaperson said:


> I was the one that ported it from MIUI china and it worked just fine, but I stopped updating it because people are interested in the English ones more.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ah, okay. Yeah I remember reading somewhere that a direct port had been done.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

redsox 98 said:


> I refuse to run anything supported by miuiandroid. The way the owner of that site used derogatory and abusive language towards someone at miui.us was completely out of line. I am a huge fan of miui and run miui.us due to the way he acted.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


+1 to this

He's been trashing MIUI Scotland this morning on Twitter. Right or wrong, its extremely unprofessional and immature behavior keeping me away from MIUIAndroid. Stick with MIUI.us

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

It's whatever haha. Just another he kanged she kanged drama fest  no big deal these days.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> It's whatever haha. Just another he kanged she kanged drama fest  no big deal these days.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Are the developers quiting because they're being accused, yet?

...owait.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheBigNoob (Dec 18, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I refuse to run anything supported by miuiandroid. The way the owner of that site used derogatory and abusive language towards someone at miui.us was completely out of line. I am a huge fan of miui and run miui.us due to the way he acted.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I understand allegiances after the fission, I maintained my decision to stay with miuiandroid after the split. If its any reconciliation I maintain a professional and friendly relationship with a lead gnex miui.us dev, Leeech. I also understand a lot of mud gets thrown around, especially this morning, but this twitter trash talk is akin to many android developers in general.

I said this in my thread and I'll say it here, "I build this rom for myself, sharing it to the community is simply a biproduct of my efforts"

While I will try not to persuade anyone, I'd rather not see this thread become a pissing match.

I love you all.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys please leave the twitter drama on twitter where it belongs.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

TheBigNoob said:


> I understand allegiances after the fission, I maintained my decision to stay with miuiandroid after the split. If its any reconciliation I maintain a professional and friendly relationship with a lead gnex miui.us dev, Leeech. I also understand a lot of mud gets thrown around, especially this morning, but this twitter trash talk is akin to many android developers in general.
> 
> I said this in my thread and I'll say it here, "I build this rom for myself, sharing it to the community is simply a biproduct of my efforts"
> 
> ...


Good answer. You have represented miuiandroid in a professional way so far and people shouldn't not use the rom only because of another member.Hope you keep up the good work! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

TheBigNoob said:


> I understand allegiances after the fission, I maintained my decision to stay with miuiandroid after the split. If its any reconciliation I maintain a professional and friendly relationship with a lead gnex miui.us dev, Leeech. I also understand a lot of mud gets thrown around, especially this morning, but this twitter trash talk is akin to many android developers in general.
> 
> I said this in my thread and I'll say it here, "I build this rom for myself, sharing it to the community is simply a biproduct of my efforts"
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more. So far this thread hasn't been too on topic (I share responsibility) so let's move it there.

Being a developer on the MIUIAndroid side, how are things looking? I know you've touched on this before, and reading through your thread I saw some good info (I love developers that answer questions), but are there any specific changes we can see in the coming build?

I'll be playing around on your port some tonight (I daily AOKP for work purposes), hoping I can convince myself to start using MIUI again on a daily basis.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheBigNoob (Dec 18, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Couldn't agree more. So far this thread hasn't been too on topic (I share responsibility) so let's move it there.
> 
> Being a developer on the MIUIAndroid side, how are things looking? I know you've touched on this before, and reading through your thread I saw some good info (I love developers that answer questions), but are there any specific changes we can see in the coming build?
> 
> ...


Lots of big album updates this week (hopefully fixing album view). Xiaomi said something about status bar updates maybe it will get rid of that persistent 3G/1X resource glitch my users are currently experiencing. while it isn't a bug to the fullest extent, it sure is annoying.

Taken from Xiaomi,

[System]
Optimisation of interface
The repair of the Desktop home button, recent task pane flash-back problems
[Contacts]
Optimisation of load speed of contacts
Optimisation of the contact list and search style
Optimised contact search style
[Messaging]
Add send SMS details to other contacts
Delete edit slide to remove MMS layout
Improve SMS bulk delete performance
Optimise SMS backup and recovery performance
[Lock screen, status bar, notification bar]
Optimisation of the new notification icon in the status bar display
Optimise quick clicking on the notification bar shut down / restart toggle, the status bar reports the selected status
Optimise shut down / restart confirm dialogue box style
Optimise variety lock screen efficiency by over 30%
Repair status bar icon or operators information is not displayed
Fix error opening the lock screen Torch under certain circumstances
Fix the drop-down notification bar, status bar background flickering problem
[Themes]
Add new version of the theme interface (not fully implemented)
Optimise theme resource loading efficiency
[Camera]
Optimise recorded video is stored as MP4 format
Fix in guarded mode, from the lock screen attempting to activate the camera leads to FC
Fix if the camera is activated when the screen is locked, still AF issues
[Gallery]
Add in sort by size and date, display picture size and date information
Added 12 pre-set picture groups and two pre-sets for screenshots
Increase capacity of allowed number of pictures in each album
New prompts for group albums
Optimise the pop-up confirmation prompt delete dialogue
Optimise saving the last viewed Album
Repair single page album sorting problems
Repair of a single album page in HTC Sensation resolution problems
Repair the Image details page to delete the last picture, cannot slide to delete
Repair Image details page action bar
Optimise photo details page double click zoom effect
Repair album and photo details page to exit edit mode, the screen flashes
Repair opening photo from Camera into gallery slide shown causes memory leaks
Fix problems with the share photo screen
Fix photo details displaying the wrong time information
Fix gallery thumbnails
Fix problems returning list of albums
Fix unusual title gradient problems
[Music]
Add Nexus S to support WMA music format
Add support in status bar to control playback operations
Optimised wire priority strategies
Repair song titles with single quotes, online music player fails
Fix problems in edit mode, selecting multiple songs to add to playlist
[Settings]
Optimise new Wi-Fi connection
Optimise access point name (APN) settings & logic
Optimize the APN settings item
[File Explorer]
Optimisation of apk classification
[LED lights]
Optimise the colour and blink rate settings
[Alarm Clock]
The new timer does not set text reminder
Optimisation of the timer and stopwatch button text is not centred
Optimise the new alarm clock, the time defaults to the current time
Repair after the alarm clock ringing, delete data ring
Optimisation of the alarm clock memory
Fix jittery graphics problems with the timer countdown circle
Fix other incompatibility problems
Fix problem resetting the timer and forcing application to quite, returning to the application does not clear the counter
Fix problems with mangled UI in different screen resolutions


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Got to say noob, thoroughly impressed thus far. Just threw a fresh install of 4/13 and so far everything seems great.
Now.. to get these softkeys where I want them.

Out of personal interest, what kernel are you using?


----------



## e_rl (Apr 10, 2012)

TheBigNoob said:


> Lots of big album updates this week (hopefully fixing album view). Xiaomi said something about status bar updates maybe it will get rid of that persistent 3G/1X resource glitch my users are currently experiencing. while it isn't a bug to the fullest extent, it sure is annoying.
> 
> Taken from Xiaomi,
> 
> ...


I'm so excited for these! I ended up going back to Bugless Beast yesterday because MIUI for Galaxy Nexus is a tad too buggy. I'm working on a HOLO theme for MIUI because I'm not really into the style Xaomi is going for.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Well being the smart guy I am, I accidentally deleted the clockworkmod folder on my SD.

Looks like I'm taking MIUIAndroid to work tomorrow!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheBigNoob (Dec 18, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Well being the smart guy I am, I accidentally deleted the clockworkmod folder on my SD.
> 
> Looks like I'm taking MIUIAndroid to work tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm using francokernel milestone 2. I also have used lean kernel in the past, but Franco has had better performance, battery and stability.

Good luck!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

TheBigNoob said:


> I'm using francokernel milestone 2. I also have used lean kernel in the past, but Franco has had better performance, battery and stability.
> 
> Good luck!


Well I last all of about an hour into work before flashing AOKP and getting it setup as quickly as possible.

Not that I didn't love it, but it just seemed to lag quite a bit when doing normal launcher tasks. Hopefully we can get this worked out in the near future.

Good luck, noob. It's been a fine job thus far.


----------

